# My small vivarium construction



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

It's still work in progress, so suggestions will be appreciated!

http://www.victri.net/tanks/vivarium_2005-06-20.html

Thanks!


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Neat tank and howto! Is it a 10g? Are you planning on hiding the exposed eggcrate, maybe with more cork or submerged moss?


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

czado said:


> Neat tank and howto! Is it a 10g? Are you planning on hiding the exposed eggcrate, maybe with more cork or submerged moss?


Yeah, about 10g. Tank dimensions are 2x1x1'. Someone just emailed me a great idea for camouflaging some of the exposed egg crate. I'll try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Very cool! Keep us updated!


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

I should have smeared some silicone on the vertical banks and then spread some gravel on them (Thanks Riley for the tip!). Couldn't do it as everything was too wet. 

Anyway, got the waterfall and stream working. Now, if only the plants will grow...


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

It's done! Tiny tank but what a huge learning experience.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

very nice -- I like it!


----------

